# Soundiron Presents - The 25 Days of Composing Competition



## Soundiron Team (Dec 1, 2021)

Learn More: https://soundiron.com/blogs/news/25-days-of-composing-competition
​To enter the 25 Days of Composing Competition: You must compose an original piece of music (between 1:00-2:00 minutes long) using ONLY the sounds from our free library *Desk Bell* (*Click here to download for free now*). Your composition can be in any musical style/genre of your choice. Get as creative as you wish using any mixing plugins at your disposal.

All entries must be uploaded via Soundcloud (Please make your track public so we can add it to the playlist) and then submitted here before Midnight December 25th, 2021 PST. We will announce the winners after Jan 1st, 2022.​
We will be judging the entries based on creativity, originality, sound-design, and overall production value. Happy composing!

*Prizes (Store credit)*
1st Place: $500
2nd Place: $300
3rd Place: $150
4th Place: $50

*ENTER THE COMPETITION HERE*​


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 1, 2021)

somehow

someway

I will find a way to make a braam out of this


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 1, 2021)

Mixing effects? Hmm. That includes Omnisphere, right?

Maybe not; but I wonder about spectral, granular, etc. plugins that effectively amount to resynthesis. Or filters, gates, and so on. Filters could be for EQ, or they could be used to create completely new sounds as per subtractive synthesis.

I overthink because I care!


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 1, 2021)

Soundiron Team said:


> Learn More: https://soundiron.com/blogs/news/25-days-of-composing-competition​To enter the 25 Days of Composing Competition: You must compose an original piece of music (between 1:00-2:00 minutes long) using ONLY the sounds from our free library *Desk Bell* (*Click here to download for free now*). Your composition can be in any musical style/genre of your choice. Get as creative as you wish using any mixing plugins at your disposal.
> 
> All entries must be uploaded via Soundcloud (Please make your track public so we can add it to the playlist) and then submitted here before Midnight December 25th, 2021 PST. We will announce the winners after Jan 1st, 2022.​
> We will be judging the entries based on creativity, originality, sound-design, and overall production value. Happy composing!
> ...


Ok, I read through the email a couple of times, nowhere does it mention the big question:

WHAT DO YOU WIN? "Compose For a chance to win!"... WHAT?

THANK YOU! For clarifying above. Once again thank God I am part of this forum...

*Prizes (Store credit)*
1st Place: $500
2nd Place: $300
3rd Place: $150
4th Place: $50

Please add this to your email. It's a big omission.

When you own most things SI, "store credit" is also a big difference. 

All the best to those that can make a great piece with one deskbell library. What a challenge.


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 1, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Ok, I read through the email a couple of times, nowhere does it mention the big question:
> 
> WHAT DO YOU WIN? "Compose For a chance to win!"... WHAT?
> 
> ...


Also, it doesn't say anywhere on the email, website, or entry information what the resulting submissions might be used for. So should we assume the submissions won't be used as product demos or any other commercial purpose?

If this competition is purely a giveaway then that is great, I commend SI on it's charity.

But if it is planning to use the submissions as demos without any other compensation then they should state that before you submit. Not trying to accuse them of anything, just saying some clarification might be in order. In either case, thanks for the creative competition idea.


----------



## Craig Peters (Dec 1, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Also, it doesn't say anywhere on the email, website, or entry information what the resulting submissions might be used for. So should we assume the submissions won't be used as product demos or any other commercial purpose?
> 
> If this competition is purely a giveaway then that is great, I commend SI on it's charity.
> 
> But if it is planning to use the submissions as demos without any other compensation then they should state that before you submit. Not trying to accuse them of anything, just saying some clarification might be in order. In either case, thanks for the creative competition idea.


We will be making a Soundcloud playlist with all of the submissions so everyone can listen to each others tracks. It's all in fun to see what people can do compose using a single library with a few chances to win store credit. We would not add anyone's demo without their consent. That said, we look forward to seeing all of the creativity out there!


----------



## nathantboler (Dec 2, 2021)

Here's an example of composing a cue using only desk bell:


----------



## Soundiron Team (Dec 13, 2021)

Check out some of the 25 Days of Composing demos so far! There's still plenty of time to enter for a chance to win some awesome store credit! https://soundiron.com/blogs/news/25-days-of-composing-competition

*Prizes (Store credit)*
1st Place: $500
2nd Place: $300
3rd Place: $150
4th Place: $50


----------



## Taron (Dec 15, 2021)

UH, that sounds FUN! It's almost like KVR's OSC (One Synth Challenge). This thing sounds beautiful, too! A bit coarse to go nuts with, but I just gave it a little test run, making also some simple drums with it.

Well, this has become my submission after all:



There are some amazing tracks up there already, really. Love the depth of them!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

Taron said:


> UH, that sounds FUN! It's almost like KVR's OSC (One Synth Challenge). This thing sounds beautiful, too! A bit coarse to go nuts with, but I just gave it a little test run, making also some simple drums with it. This is not a submission, but I thought, I'd share it with you here... if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> I will most likely dive a bit deeper, see what I can get out of it. There are some amazing tracks up there already, really. Love the depth of them!



Gorgeously tripped out. I adore the kick. 

I may be on a hiding to nothing, but I think you might consider finding a way to lean into the courseness a bit more. 

My thought, listening to this, was that sometimes the rough edges work for the track and sometimes I would want to look for a smoother sound. It may not seem that way to you; but if it does at all, it is worth addressing. Perhaps by altering the places the track goes, perhaps by altering the sound (just a guess, but maybe Xfer's OTT could smooth some sounds out in some places). 

Just some thoughts to dismiss or not as you go forward. 

I'm thinking of entering myself as I love the instrument, but I have a lot going on and nothing as good in mind as what you wrote here.


----------



## Taron (Dec 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Gorgeously tripped out. I adore the kick.
> 
> I may be on a hiding to nothing, but I think you might consider finding a way to lean into the courseness a bit more.
> 
> ...


AH, jeeez, you're precious, THANK YOU! Absolutely! I hardly ever put OTT on instances, but have it in the master with but a touch. I've noticed there was a weird scratching, though, especially in the intro portion. Not sure when that snug in?! Well, it's samples and the alias happily around, making it a bit tricky for me.

But your encouragement is wonderful and VERY welcome! Thank you, Bee!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

Taron said:


> AH, jeeez, you're precious, THANK YOU! Absolutely! I hardly ever put OTT on instances, but have it in the master with but a touch. I've noticed there was a weird scratching, though, especially in the intro portion. Not sure when that snug in?! Well, it's samples and the alias happily around, making it a bit tricky for me.
> 
> But your encouragement is wonderful and VERY welcome! Thank you, Bee!


You're on to something! Have fun with it. 

I liked the scratchy sound at first, but I thought the roughness didn't suit where the track went. There are plenty of options though. 

Another one that works well is 100% reverb. It should give you a very smooth, padlike sound to mix in. If you use a convolution reverb, you could even experiment with using a bounced sample from the desk bell to echo the sound through. You'll find something that works for you.


----------



## Taron (Dec 15, 2021)

Absolutely! In light of the built-in effects, it seems absolutely fair to put the stuff through the ringer a bit more, even outside of Kontakt. But I will try to keep it as "original" or true to the source as possible/feasible. It's a bit of a habit I had developed over the years with KVR's OSC, you know.

WELL, I would love for you to make a track with it, that would be fantastic! I'm sure you'll make it shine beautifully! 


AHHH, I found what the scratchy bits are: High Pitch Bell in the hihats. It either rendered out crap or the mp3 freaked out. But it's the hihats. I'll work that out!

...it's those high frequencies. I could render a .flac or so, but I have moderated them a bit and updated the track. Also noticed the sloppy melody, hahaha, minor tweaks, but it's been just a quickie anyway. Great to explore issues together, though. Totally love it!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 15, 2021)

Taron said:


> Absolutely! In light of the built-in effects, it seems absolutely fair to put the stuff through the ringer a bit more, even outside of Kontakt. But I will try to keep it as "original" or true to the source as possible/feasible. It's a bit of a habit I had developed over the years with KVR's OSC, you know.
> 
> WELL, I would love for you to make a track with it, that would be fantastic! I'm sure you'll make it shine beautifully!


I think so. Although, if the library isn't locked, you can add the effects inside of Kontakt, including convolution and other reverbs.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 15, 2021)

Still not sure what "mixing plugins" includes--just EQ, compressor, limiter?


----------



## Taron (Dec 15, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> Still not sure what "mixing plugins" includes--just EQ, compressor, limiter?


I'm gathering that Soundiron encourages you to use any filters/reverbs/chorus/delay/compressor/limiter/possibly frequency or phase shifters you like to get something creative out of the Desk Bell. Like, as long as you do not add any other sound source, you can do whatever you wish with it in your track!


----------



## Taron (Dec 16, 2021)

Well, I'm double posting, apparently. Anyway, I've updated my track up there and called it an entry. 
Thank you, @Bee_Abney , for you encouragement and tips! I hope, you still like the track as it is now.


----------



## Jazzaria (Dec 26, 2021)

My entry - went for a bit of a "rock" approach


----------



## Taron (Dec 26, 2021)

Jazzaria said:


> My entry - went for a bit of a "rock" approach



Jazzaria? Hey, what a nice surprise! I haven't been to the OSC for some time, but I remember not having seen you for even longer?! Nice to see you again. 

Wild as ever!


----------



## Jazzaria (Dec 26, 2021)

Taron said:


> Jazzaria? Hey, what a nice surprise! I haven't been to the OSC for some time, but I remember not having seen you for even longer?! Nice to see you again.
> 
> Wild as ever!


Thanks! Nice to see you here, and props to your entry as well, I see the usual Taron magic is still at work  (you're basically the MacGyver of kick drums, pretty sure you could make one out of toothpicks and a rubber band ).

And yeah been awhile since I've OSC'd, but I may try to get back into it. Creative constraints are good things to have.


----------



## parapentep70 (Jan 7, 2022)

A bit late to post but... since there is no news in this thread, this was my entry:


----------



## Peter Walker (Jan 15, 2022)

Taron said:


> UH, that sounds FUN! It's almost like KVR's OSC (One Synth Challenge). This thing sounds beautiful, too! A bit coarse to go nuts with, but I just gave it a little test run, making also some simple drums with it.
> 
> Well, this has become my submission after all:
> 
> ...



Congrats on the win!


----------



## Taron (Jan 15, 2022)

Ahaha, thanks!  ...kind of amazing how it feels like it's been a while ago already. But it still feels great! Really, thanks for the reminder!


----------

